# Mathews Reezen Center Shot?



## ButchrCrekHuntr (Mar 26, 2005)

If you are using a drop-away arrow rest, it should tune out with a center shot very close to 11/16 so that is your starting point. For a shoot through arrow rest, start out at 13/16. Measurements are from riser to center of arrow.


----------

